# Liverpool Meet?



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi there, as youve probably guessed I'm from Liverpool. The reason for this thread is that I'm seeing the likes of York reptile nights or London meet, and was wondering if anybody obviously local would be interested in getting one going in Liverpool cos the others are to far for a couple of hours for one night, just an idea. Thanks

Carl:2thumb:


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah don't see y not! :2thumb:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Count myself and Young_Gun in, ill talk very sweet to pete too, sure he could be pursuaded : victory:


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

Id probably be able to come if teenagers are allowed to come ? 
maybe we could bring a rep to show ?


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

kierancunliffe said:


> Id probably be able to come if teenagers are allowed to come ?
> maybe we could bring a rep to show ?


only if u don't ask us who is gay :lol2:


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

what do you mean ?


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

kierancunliffe said:


> what do you mean ?


u seem 2 ask everyone (me included) if they are gay?


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah because im interested at actually how many other people on here that are gay , whats wrong with that :S ?


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

its odd


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

anyway! any ideas where or when?


----------



## Dave86 (Aug 27, 2008)

:lol2: I should be up for this 

Dave


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

Dont know about the where and when I've only just thought about it, but more than open to ideas, also would everyone be willing to bring their reps?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Carlito said:


> Dont know about the where and when I've only just thought about it, but more than open to ideas, also would everyone be willing to bring their reps?


Im not im afraid, too much risk for my liking, im happy to come have a beer and talk reps tho : victory:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Mr Man said:


> only if u don't ask us who is gay :lol2:


lmfao


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

depending on where and when i would be interested in attending and could poss bring some of my reps


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

its a bit cold to bring any of mine out and i would'nt know which one to bring :lol2:

what areas is everyone in? i'm in seaforth


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

We need a place or boozer thats gonna allow us a room to bring snakes and lizzards and things, I was thinking a few beers and the likes drinking optional of corse lol


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Id come with my mate if i am up Liverpool, he lives up there and i visit regularly! But i obviously wont be able to take along any reps.....would be good to see other peoples tho!


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

CaseyM said:


> Im not im afraid, too much risk for my liking, im happy to come have a beer and talk reps tho : victory:


Thats not a problem as I say its all optional:2thumb:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Why doesnt kieran be the guest speaker? He knows everything from corns to retics and burms:whistling2:


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Why doesnt kieran be the guest speaker? He knows everything from corns to retics and burms:whistling2:


 :lol2:


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> Id come with my mate if i am up Liverpool, he lives up there and i visit regularly! But i obviously wont be able to take along any reps.....would be good to see other peoples tho!


Yeah that what I was thinking I'm in Prescot not far from Liverpool so it wouldnt be to much of a problem getting to places.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Dont know if this website is anygood to ya? Ive not really had a look at it, was just saved in my faves.......wirral is liverpool right?

Wirral Herpetological Society


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> :lol2:


LOL lets keep it nice and friendly:lol2:


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> Dont know if this website is anygood to ya? Ive not really had a look at it, was just saved in my faves.......wirral is liverpool right?
> 
> Wirral Herpetological Society


No mate well technically it is but its the wrong side of the water but thanks anyway:2thumb:


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

So i will phone around a few pubs and try to get it central to most people, and will let everyone know how it goes tomorrow if thats ok?


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

id even be tempted to come down only an hour away and probly be a laugh

only down side for me is id prefer to drink


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

louodge said:


> id even be tempted to come down only an hour away and probly be a laugh
> 
> only down side for me is id prefer to drink


Each to their own m8 would probably have a bevvy myself only a few mind I will get my girlfriend to drop me off lol


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> Count myself and Young_Gun in, ill talk very sweet to pete too, sure he could be pursuaded : victory:


just gotta lurve the way birds speak for both parties LOL bet Roy hasnt even gotn wind of this shin dig that he has been counted in for yet :lol2:


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

oh and i would love to make the trip to meet you all aswell ! woop woop 
i am a scouse-african after all !


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

DASSIE said:


> oh and i would love to make the trip to meet you all aswell ! woop woop
> i am a scouse-african after all !


Scouse African? At the risk of sounding like a muppet explain lol


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

i grew up in South africa but my wifes relatives are all scousers hence the scouse african terminology ........and i am a RED fan with tats and all .


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

DASSIE said:


> just gotta lurve the way birds speak for both parties LOL bet Roy hasnt even gotn wind of this shin dig that he has been counted in for yet :lol2:


He does as hes told  :lol2:

Nah im kidding, i was well behaved for once, i actually remembered to ask


----------



## pastelroyal (Jun 29, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> Dont know if this website is anygood to ya? Ive not really had a look at it, was just saved in my faves.......wirral is liverpool right?
> 
> Wirral Herpetological Society


they meet up first wednesday of every month with there reps its fun pop along


----------



## jayc (Dec 9, 2008)

Carlito said:


> Yeah that what I was thinking I'm in Prescot not far from Liverpool so it wouldnt be to much of a problem getting to places.


 I'm in prescot to, it would be nice to meet other keepers. Count me in : victory:.


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

jayc said:


> I'm in prescot to, it would be nice to meet other keepers. Count me in : victory:.


Nice one where abouts in Prescot if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jayc (Dec 9, 2008)

Carlito said:


> Nice one where abouts in Prescot if you dont mind me asking?


Near the royal oak pub.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

pastelroyal said:


> they meet up first wednesday of every month with there reps its fun pop along


ha ha 

i was a member of that club when i was 14 :lol2:

OMG 15 years ago :bash:


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

DASSIE said:


> oh and i would love to make the trip to meet you all aswell ! woop woop
> i am a scouse-african after all !


liking the scouse african nickname!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all. Sorry I havnt got back to you on the venues for the reptile meet. My sister is extremely ill in the Royal hospital in Liverpool so I've had to put it on the backburner for now but if anyone finds a place in the mean time feel free to throw some ideas into the hat.

Thanks 

Carl


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

ok mate, hope she is ok : victory:


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

this meet sounds great just hope this includes all reps and not just snakes i love snakes but my heart is with lizards. haha am i sad or what. guess who carlito?:whistling2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> He does as hes told  :lol2:
> 
> Nah im kidding, i was well behaved for once, i actually remembered to ask


:whistling2: Yeah right!!


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

I would well be up for this. Would be good to meet a few locals with reps. I'm in wavertree. I could probably ask the woman who runs the Victoria in woolton if she'd mind us all showing up with reps. it's right in the south end of Liverpool tho, probably not too great for north-enders.


----------



## Carlito (Nov 13, 2008)

I know Wavertree well I used to work in the picture framing place up there. By the pub the Mole of Edge Hill. Is that still open?


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

THE VICTORIA NOT A BAD IDEA IN WOOLTON THAT JUST BEFORE ALAN HUMPHREYS PLACE (THE REPTILE VETS IS IT NOT) I WOULD LOVE THIS TO COME OFF BUT ITS A CASE OF WERE.:whip:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

sounds good to me! dnt think id bring any reps tho


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

I might depends on how warm it is that day if this dam weather keeps up prob not but good excuse to go for a pint.lol


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Carlito said:


> I know Wavertree well I used to work in the picture framing place up there. By the pub the Mole of Edge Hill. Is that still open?


Not sure ya know, I'm inbetween smithdown rd and picton rd, think that's more over towards edge lane isn't it?



jojo1977 said:


> THE VICTORIA NOT A BAD IDEA IN WOOLTON THAT JUST BEFORE ALAN HUMPHREYS PLACE (THE REPTILE VETS IS IT NOT) I WOULD LOVE THIS TO COME OFF BUT ITS A CASE OF WERE.:whip:


I didn't think about that. The vic might be good just cos it's by the vets and everyone will know where that is!


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

Myo said:


> Not sure ya know, I'm inbetween smithdown rd and picton rd, think that's more over towards edge lane isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think about that. The vic might be good just cos it's by the vets and everyone will know where that is!


any chance it could be a bit more central as the vets is a hike from mine (train + taxi for me)


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

if i came i could pick anyone in between the pub and southport up if anyones interested?


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Mr Man said:


> any chance it could be a bit more central as the vets is a hike from mine (train + taxi for me)


I certainly don't mind. Somewhere in town then?


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> if i came i could pick anyone in between the pub and southport up if anyones interested?


sounds good to me mate!


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

Myo said:


> I certainly don't mind. Somewhere in town then?


 
see how it all pans out mate, its not too bad since paul might be able to get me on the way:2thumb:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Man said:


> see how it all pans out mate, its not too bad since paul might be able to get me on the way:2thumb:


not a prob m8 jus pm me wen a defo date is sorted


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Myo said:


> Not sure ya know, I'm inbetween smithdown rd and picton rd,


Exactly the same area as I live mate. Apparently there is already a Wavertree meet?? I have seen the fliers up in the pet shop on Prescot Road in Old Swan....... next time I'm up there I'll see if there is a contact number and get the information on here, unless of course somebody else beats me to it!!! :lol2:


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Right, too much fence sitting going on here, I'm gonna make a suggestion.

I like the grapes in town on on roscoe street.

NOT THE ONE ON MATTHEW STREET!!!!


I would suggest 7 O'clock next friday the 23rd of January in the grapes, roscoe street.

If no one likes that idea I'm going back to sitting on the fence!!

There's still the idea about the gaff by the vets of course. Discuss!!!


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Myo said:


> Right, too much fence sitting going on here, I'm gonna make a suggestion.
> 
> I like the grapes in town on on roscoe street.
> 
> ...


Anywhere is ok as long as there is permission from the owners(landlord/lady) to take in reps?? No point in saying we all meet at a certain place at a certain time if we get there and get told the animals aren't allowed in lol


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone else think taking reptiles to a random place in cold weather is a really bad idea? Infection and Disease control? :bash:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

BecciBoo said:


> Anyone else think taking reptiles to a random place in cold weather is a really bad idea? Infection and Disease control? :bash:


Err... yeah, ages ago :whistling2:



CaseyM said:


> Im not im afraid, too much risk for my liking, im happy to come have a beer and talk reps tho : victory:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Err... yeah, ages ago :whistling2:


Oh yea :lol2:

They not taking much notice of the sensible people tho :devil:


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Oh yea :lol2:
> 
> They not taking much notice of the sensible people tho :devil:


 
sensible? on here? u must be joking:lol2:

altho my snakes will staying put!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

how about that bar called tease on wood street? heard its v nice!


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> how about that bar called tease on wood street? heard its v nice!


 
tease?:hmm:

sounds interesting :whistling2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

oh it is! :2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

DASSIE said:


> oh and i would love to make the trip to meet you all aswell ! woop woop
> i am a scouse-african after all !


if you are going then i am too. need to represent the shitty SW section dont we. YAY, tiny skem massiv outing!


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Do you have a time, date and place for this yet?? Me and the OH would be interseted in coming and we already have a place to crash! :flrt:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

is a week nite or the weekend better for anyone?


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

titch said:


> Do you have a time, date and place for this yet?? Me and the OH would be interseted in coming and we already have a place to crash! :flrt:


 wheres that? :whistling2:


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

A lamppost on Dale Street?? lol :lol2:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

im up for it..ill put my tortoises down my bra to keep them warm!!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

we just need a definate date now!


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> we just need a definate date now!


and a place which is rep friendly................


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

why do you need to take reps? cant you just have a drink and a laugh, if people bring reps, they will have to leave early. 

oh look at my snake, its :censor: freezing and stressed, do you want a hold, 

yes please, hold my pint


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Agreed Andy, folks without even getting into infection and disease risks etc, its a PUB in Liverpool in JANUARY!! Think about that for a sec.... then leave your reptiles at home : victory:

Edited cos i cant type as so kindly pointed out by Andy, cheers for that :bash: :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

reptiles :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> why do you need to take reps? cant you just have a drink and a laugh, if people bring reps, they will have to leave early.
> 
> oh look at my snake, its :censor: freezing and stressed, do you want a hold,
> 
> yes please, hold my pint


 
Because at the beginning of the thread it was said that they wanted a meet like the york one etc.
That particular meet involves some of the people attending bringing along their reps, therefore made sense that this one would be the same!!!
And whats to say people wouldn't want to leave early anyway, regardless of bringing pets or not??


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

CaseyM said:


> Agreed Andy, folks without even getting into infection and disease risks etc, its a PUB in Liverpool in JANUARY!! Think about that for a sec.... then leave your reptiles at home : victory:
> 
> Edited cos i cant type as so kindly pointed out by Andy, cheers for that :bash: :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Sorry, didn't realise pubs had no heating or plug sockets...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> reptiles :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i defo wont be bringing any reps, too cold and will be hard to find somewhere that will let a bunch of strangers turn up with half the contents of chester zoos reptile house lol, a nice pub and a few pints would be nice


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i defo wont be bringing any reps, too cold and will be hard to find somewhere that will let a bunch of strangers turn up with half the contents of chester zoos reptile house lol, a nice pub and a few pints would be nice


Therefore, not actually a reptile night like york, just a piss up at a pub with a bunch of people who haven't met each other.
So, it's more a RFUK night out for scousers and people who live close enough to get here.:lol2:

Any excuse for a piss up as far as I'm concerned but lets not title it as something its not:Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

ok lets look at it this way..................

york = boring = bring reptiles

liverpool = totty everywhere, town is brilliant for pubs 

lets get on it


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

bronzeyis200 said:


> Sorry, didn't realise pubs had no heating or plug sockets...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Of course they do but ive never been in a pub heated to 82F as my royal room is :whistling2: 

How do you know how many are going to turn up with reptiles or how many they will each bring?? "Excuse me Landlord, mind if we just plug these 7 extension leads in mate?" I can guess the answer :lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i'll bring my stack :2thumb:


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

hence, why i said rep friendly......

Anywho, as for the birds everywhere, yeah, there is a few, but most are so far up their own arses you have no chance unless you kick a ball for a living or drive a car worth more than the council house they live in.:lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

he only way you could make it into a proper meet where people bring reps would be to hire a function room or sumthin, and unless you got enough people willing to chip in it wouldnt be worth it


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Like I said a lot earlier on in the thread, there is a Wavertree one somewhere so I will find out details and post them up on a new thread for people who are interested.
Personally, I'll do both depending on if I'm in work the next morning :2thumb:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

hello if this did happen would u be able to come i am 15 :blush: and you should just get a private room in a pub or like a hall or something or like hold it at som ones house an its a different person every week who does it


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

think you need to think about this abit more carefully because its starting to sound more like an excuse to just go and get pissed and if you need an excuse thats sad it was ment to be bout reps not booze


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i couldnt get pissed anyway as id be driving it would just be nice to actually meet a few people off here


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

jojo1977 said:


> think you need to think about this abit more carefully because its starting to sound more like an excuse to just go and get pissed and if you need an excuse thats sad it was ment to be bout reps not booze


Which is why I presumed it was to be like the York meet!!!


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

I would also be up for it either way!

If one doesnt work can always try another!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

bronzeyis200 said:


> hence, why i said rep friendly......
> 
> Anywho, as for the birds everywhere, yeah, there is a few, but most are *so far up their own arses you have no chance unless you kick a ball for a living or drive a car worth more than the council house they live in.*:lol2:


that's damn true to be fair... but we aren't all like that.

I was born in liverpool, lived there every year of my life until 2008, I personally hate the guys with money, now they're really far up their own arses... think they're god's gift to women and most don't know how to take "no. i don't want to go for a drink with you" as an answer.


aside from that, the problem with going out for a drink, is there's this huge divide in liverpool of clubs/pubs/bars... you can't say you've never noticed. 

There's the "goth" pubs and clubs... like "The Swan" and "The Krazyhouse" in town
then there's the "chav" pubs and clubs... with "The Pleasurerooms" at the extreme
Then there's the old mens pubs, which are really quite scary for younger ladies!

...there are some which are more inbetween, but choosing one that everyone would feel comfotable in is going to be a bit of a task!


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> the problem with going out for a drink, is there's this huge divide in liverpool of clubs/pubs/bars... you can't say you've never noticed.
> 
> There's the "goth" pubs and clubs... like "The Swan" and "The Krazyhouse" in town
> then there's the "chav" pubs and clubs... with "The Pleasurerooms" at the extreme
> ...


 
Which is why I suggested the grapes on roscoe street!! It's just a pub. Normal people who live in locally go there. It's not a bad chav gaff or a goth gaff at all. Just a pub. Similar none chav/goth pubs in town are the crack, the caledonia, the crown maybe? the pilgrim isn't too bad but it's a bit on the loud side and defo too busy to bring reps. I'm not a chav or a goth but I can still go to town and have a bloody good laugh getting pissed with normal non steryotypical people, you just gotta know where to go!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> that's damn true to be fair... but we aren't all like that.
> 
> I was born in liverpool, lived there every year of my life until 2008, I personally hate the guys with money, now they're really far up their own arses... think they're god's gift to women and most don't know how to take "no. i don't want to go for a drink with you" as an answer.
> 
> ...


 
i could always ask karl at the pleasure rooms if we cud go there? lol!


----------



## Dave86 (Aug 27, 2008)

Everyone lost interest? I'd be up for a meet anywhere/ almost anytime. Any of the places suggested are absolutley fine, especially the pleasure rooms :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Dave86 said:


> Everyone lost interest? I'd be up for a meet anywhere/ almost anytime. Any of the places suggested are absolutley fine, especially the pleasure rooms :2thumb:
> 
> Dave


Ok, I'll re-suggest the Victoria by the vets. If anyone doesn't like that idea suggest another rather than just saying that place is crap. once we've had a few suggestions we can make a poll.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

im up 4 this sounds like a great plan


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Myo said:


> Ok, I'll re-suggest the Victoria by the vets. If anyone doesn't like that idea suggest another rather than just saying that place is crap. once we've had a few suggestions we can make a poll.


i didn't say any of the places were crap, i just pointed out some may not feel comfortable in certain places

like i definately wouldn't step foot near the pleasure rooms, through fear for my own life (i'm not joking, one of my friends was put in hospital last week by a group of lads who, in their words, went "goth bashing" near the krazyhouse after a night out... in ooh guess were, the pleasure rooms. The got arrested, but that doesn't bring him out of hospital.)

but i might be up for a neutral non city centre pub (that's if i was invited :lol2: ...i may not be after that statement) 

i'm a big "depends on what day of the week/where/what time/just drinking or actual reptiles" 

so it'd probabaly be best if i just say i can or can't... that's if i am invited!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

ooh, has it been decided whether it's just a drink and chat with other people from rfuk, or whether people actually want to take reptiles like some of the other meets, as that would really greatly influence where it could take place.

I personally wouldn't want to take a reptile to a pub function room, i don't know how clean the room would be and wouldn't want to take the risk of infection, it'd take so much organising to work out how people would bring them and have them contained, and somewere would definately have to be hired and the price shared.

This thread did start off talking about a proper reptile meet, but after people realised all this, most seem to prefer just a drink. So it may be a good idea for the OP or organiser to clarify which it is, or take a poll on that?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

someone get a poll goin, was looking forward to this!l lol ps i was jokin about the pleasure rooms!


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd definately be up for this:2thumb:


----------



## sexychef666 (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/244024-fish-reptile-meeting-liverpool.html dont know if you have seen this


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

it sounds like its more fish orientated but if enough of us went it would prob be better


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

at the moment it is more fish orientated beacause no rep people know about it! next meeting is 2nd of february


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> i didn't say any of the places were crap, i just pointed out some may not feel comfortable in certain places
> 
> like i definately wouldn't step foot near the pleasure rooms, through fear for my own life (i'm not joking, one of my friends was put in hospital last week by a group of lads who, in their words, went "goth bashing" near the krazyhouse after a night out... in ooh guess were, the pleasure rooms. The got arrested, but that doesn't bring him out of hospital.)
> 
> ...


 
I don't think You don't need to be invited - certainly, no one asked me to stick my big nose in!



dayredfern said:


> at the moment it is more fish orientated beacause no rep people know about it! next meeting is 2nd of february


 
Ya know, the ship and mitre is a bloody good pub. It's got so many weird and wonderfull beers and boozes that you don't know what to drink when your in there. I don't know about fish people though, there's a chance they'll be even more boring than us reptile geeks!

Seriously though this is a contender as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

dayredfern said:


> at the moment it is more fish orientated beacause no rep people know about it! next meeting is 2nd of february


 
Hey mate, was that you I've just seen marching down wavertree high street with a big **** OFF hawk on your arm?


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

lol i dnt think so


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Myo said:


> Hey mate, was that you I've just seen marching down wavertree high street with a big **** OFF hawk on your arm?


 
Hahahahahaa, I seen that as well!! He was standing outside the Asda on Smithdown when I saw him!!


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

dayredfern said:


> lol i dnt think so


I saw the harris hawks in your signature and took a stab in the dark, ah well.



bronzeyis200 said:


> Hahahahahaa, I seen that as well!! He was standing outside the Asda on Smithdown when I saw him!!


 
whatr's he up to then? marching all over wavertree with a bird of prey something's funny if ya ask me! haha


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

No idea what he's doing, I was driving past in works van when I noticed it!


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah I'd be up for it!!


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

sallyconyers said:


> Yeah I'd be up for it!!


 
vote on the poll then! and the rest of ya!


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

is gonna be a getting wellied meeting or what?:lol2:


----------

